# When you take Glutamine?



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2002)

1. Get sick normally!!!

2. Hardly get sick!!!

3. Can???t tell!!!

4. I don???t take glutamine!!!

5. I think is a waste of money!!!


----------



## Fluid (Dec 22, 2002)

I haven't been sick in a very long time. However, I do not attribute this all to l-glutamine. Exercise, hydration and antioxidant intake are very high on my list though.

Fluid


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fluid *_
> I haven't been sick in a very long time. However, I do not attribute this all to l-glutamine. Exercise, hydration and antioxidant intake are very high on my list though.
> 
> Fluid





People really underestimate the value of anti-oxidants!  

(oxidative free radical damage can be lessened and partially prevented).  I have many older client in remarkable shape, asked how or what the did, most have taken antioxidants for 30-40 years.  We invest in IRA's and such, but few consider Health as the true investment, we take better care of our cars by doing preventitive maintenance before they "Break down" than we do with our bodies.  An example...you change your oil regularly, but what do you do for your eyesight and joints?  I can guarantee that most will have problems with their eyesight in their 40's, and their joints at anytime from the rigors of lifting exercise.  (there is a preventative course of action!)  

So on to Glutamine

What we tell trainees.....

There was a prominent study with eleite athletes......those that could train everyday, day after day, those that thought they couldn't but sorta did, and those that just could not!  It was found that the latter two groups were glutamine deficient,  So if a person is NOT RECOVERING,  and or EXCESSUVELY SORE....then we advise glutamine.  If you can train and recover adequately...then were advise expenditures in other places!  


DP


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2002)

I take large amounts of glutamine each day, but also take high dose vitamin C, and an anti-oxidant blend. I can tell you though that I used to get sick quite often, but since I started taking large amounts of glutamine, I rarely even get a sniffle.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 25, 2002)

several years ago when glutamine hit the scene, i was powerlifting, and my trainer at that time pushed glutamine and a good anti-oxidant formula on me, i have yet to get a cold/flu.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 25, 2002)

I have nothing but high praises for Glutamine. For the past few years while everyone from co-workers and family members were sick with anything from a fever, cold, flu, sore throat, hay-fever, allergy...etc...etc... I've been immune to what conditions they were having. Life before Glutamine I'd catch whatever sickness was going around almost instantly.

I also, take between 1-2 grams of Vitamin C.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 26, 2002)

At least you guys will all have healthy ileums and duodenums.

A lighter wallet too, but at least Crohn's disease is a bit less likely i suppose.


----------



## gopro (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> At least you guys will all have healthy ileums and duodenums.
> 
> A lighter wallet too, but at least Crohn's disease is a bit less likely i suppose.



Oh TCD...you are just so stubborn! Besides, we all know you are a closet glutamine user! You probably sneak a good 25 g per day, but just won't admit it...


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 26, 2002)

my wallet is just fine thank-you.   and my recovery time is fantasic.:


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Oh TCD...you are just so stubborn! Besides, we all know you are a closet glutamine user! You probably sneak a good 25 g per day, but just won't admit it...



I actually get quite a bit of glutamine also.


Its mixed in with all the milk, beef, and whey I get during the day.


----------



## gopro (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> I actually get quite a bit of glutamine also.
> 
> 
> Its mixed in with all the milk, beef, and whey I get during the day.



Well, that may be true...but throw in another 25 g per day in supplement form and you'll grow even more. Hey, I'm just looking out for you.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 28, 2002)

Ok, serious question-- isn't the whole point of glutamine supplementation to make up for a deficiency?

If I'm not deficient, why do I need *more*?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> Ok, serious question-- isn't the whole point of glutamine supplementation to make up for a deficiency?
> 
> If I'm not deficient, why do I need *more*?



I want to answer your question with a question: Do you take creatine?

If so, I am sure that you're not "deficient" in that either, but taking an extra 2-3 grams per day in the form of a supplement will benefit you, will it not?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 28, 2002)

Different scenario. Creatine is three aminos, not one. And they're in a certain structure, so again, it's a different scenario.

Anyhoo, don't ask more just yet.

Drunk.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Drunk.



Fuck it's l8 there....Robboe....'How many cubic pubics in a square twatometer ???" 


DP


----------



## Robboe (Dec 28, 2002)

One. Just me. Whatever that may be. No doubt i'm there.

Funny story, one of my mates got totally twated about 45 minutes ago by some little ginger kid. I was too busy chatting up a lass i know to realise what was happening.

You should have seen the state of my friend. He was being a cocky twat though, so he i suppose he deserved it.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 28, 2002)

That's a pretty shallow argument.

Creatine provides energy, and its been conclusively shown that supplementing with it will improve energy reserves for phosphagen metabolism, among other benefits.

Glutamine is just there.....all of its supposed benefits for strength trainers are based on extrapolation of effects from research with endurance athletes and how it *supposedly* acts in the body.

I get plenty of protein from animal sources, which contain plenty of glutamine, and glutamine is NOT an essential amino, so I see no point in spending the money on something I don't need.

Not to mention this.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 28, 2002)

Now I???m gona go kill myself for starting this thread. If you like glutamine good if you don???t gr8. We will never agree on this I guess. But as far as I can tell more people feel they benefit from glutamine than the minority that say they don???t. I also noticed that people that like it are more experienced in this field. gopro well he???s a trainer himself, probably hundreds of people have been benefited from his expertise and he has the body to back it up. Tank316 well he???s name say everything u need to know. Chicken and Snake we???ll I???m not even gona go there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

from:


http://www.sportsci.org


DOC]SPORTSCIENCE
File Format: Microsoft Word 97 - View as HTML
... See also Antonio & Street (1999) for a more detailed review of glutamine
supplementation. Glutamine. The day commenced with Eric ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/9902/ams.doc - Similar pages 

Amino acids and athletic performance
This report is a summary of a one-day conference about supplementing with amino
acids, particularly branched chain amino acids, glutamine, and creatine. ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/9902/ams.html - 12k - Cached - Similar pages 

[DOC]www.sportsci.org/encyc/drafts/Cell_immune_system.doc
File Format: Microsoft Word 6 - View as HTML
... Another possible mechanism responsible for post-exercise immunodepression
involves the glutamine. It is now accepted that there ... 
Similar pages 

[DOC]www.sportsci.org/encyc/drafts/Amino_acid_supplement.doc
File Format: Microsoft Word 6 - View as HTML
... metabolic, physiological, or psychological responses to endurance exercise including
leucine, isoleucine, valine, tryptophan, arginine, ornithine, and glutamine ... 
Similar pages 

[DOC]SPORTSCIENCE
File Format: Microsoft Word 97 - View as HTML
... Kargotich S, Rowbottom DG, Keast D et al (1996). Plasma glutamine changes
after high intensity exercise in elite male swimmers. ... Glutamine. ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/9901/rbkrefs.doc - Similar pages 

[DOC]Encylop 93/overtraining
File Format: Microsoft Word 5 for Macintosh - View as HTML
... cells remained low until recently when it was discovered that they appeared to have
an absolute requirement for an external supply of the amino acid glutamine. ... 
www.sportsci.org/encyc/drafts/Overtraining.doc - Similar pages 

[DOC]www.sportsci.org/encyc/drafts/Amino_acid_metabolism.doc
File Format: Microsoft Word 5 for Macintosh - View as HTML
... Alternatively, this large amino acid pool size may increase the rate of transamination
of these to glutamate, and ultimately to alanine and glutamine (Fig. ... 
Similar pages 

EFFECTS OF PROTEIN AND AMINO-ACID SUPPLEMENTATION ON PERFORMANCE
... acids; the branched-chain amino acids, which have a somewhat different role in metabolism
and in their potential effect on performance; glutamine, which is in ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/9901/rbk.html - 55k - Cached - Similar pages 

Sportscience Sport Nutrition
... A mini conference in Oxford on glutamine, branched-chain amino acids, creatine,
and the overtraining / underperforming / underrecovery syndrome. ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/sportnutr.html - 15k - Cached - Similar pages 

[DOC]SPORTSCIENCE
File Format: Microsoft Word 97 - View as HTML
... Glutamine. Rennie and colleagues have suggested glutamine supplementation as
a strategy to promote muscle growth (Rennie et al., 1994; Rennie, 1996). ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/9901/rbk.doc - Similar pages 

Messages on "What's Worth Monitoring"
... I'm not certain if this is the sort of thing you're looking for, but a while back,
while reviewing literature on glutamine, I ran across an article which ... 
www.sportsci.org/news/ferret/monitormessages.html - 41k - Cached - Similar pages 

www.sportsci.org/jour/9901/sportsci_3_1.txt
... rationale and potential effects on athletic performance of protein, purported
anabolic amino acids, branched-chain amino acids, glutamine, creatine, and ... 
15k - Cached - Similar pages 

www.sportsci.org/jour/9902/sportsci_3_2.txt
... Email: andy.stewart=AT=strath.ac.uk %X Supplementing with glutamine reduces the risk
of infections, and supplementing with branched chain amino acids benefits ... 
6k - Cached - Similar pages 

Polarized training and hypoxic muscles
... Reduction in plasma glutamine has been suggested as a potentially useful marker
of overtraining, but in a longitudinal study of swimmers the decline in ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/9902/wghacsm.html - 36k - Cached - Similar pages 

[DOC]www.sportsci.org/encyc/drafts/Overtraining_immunity.doc
File Format: Microsoft Word 6 - View as HTML
... in the hormonal milieu (ie increased catecholamines and cortisol, and reduced
testosterone), and reduced muscle glycogen and plasma glutamine levels (for ... 
Similar pages 

[DOC]www.sportsci.org/encyc/drafts/Running_dist_overtrain.doc
File Format: Microsoft Word 5 for Macintosh - View as HTML
... This may in part be related to an impaired glutamine supply, a key fuel for cells
of the immune system. ... Threonine - 22%. Serine - 17%. Glutamine -. Proline - 56%. ... 
Similar pages 

Sportscience Compeat: Nutrition conference
... any strength benefits, although there is some discussion that athletes may have
increased requirements for chromium), colostrum and glutamine supplements (no ... 
www.sportsci.org/news/compeat/compeat2.html - 9k - Cached - Similar pages 

Sportscience 3(1), 1999
... Kreider. This review, updated the day before we published, includes
the effects of glutamine, creatine, and hydroxymethylbutyrate. ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/9901/9901.html - 20k - Cached - Similar pages 

Sportscience 3(2), 1999
... A mini conference in Oxford on glutamine, branched-chain amino acids, creatine,
and the overtraining / underperforming / underrecovery syndrome. Internet. ... 
www.sportsci.org/jour/9902/9902.html - 15k - Cached - Similar pages 

DP


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> I get plenty of protein from animal sources, which contain plenty of glutamine, and glutamine is NOT an essential amino, so I see no point in spending the money on something I don't need.



okay, then don't.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 29, 2002)

DP, i just ran through most of those. Did you even look at them yourself? Or did you just do a search on the word glutamine and post the results?

Most of those are completely irrelevant and one just happens to mention the word 'glutamine' before going off on another topic.

And one page only gives you a link to another link you already posted.

You've posted one link and then the document for it right after, and the very bottom link goes to the same page! I'm glad you put the effort in there man. No, really.

Anyhoo, of all the _relevant_ pages (albeit few and far between), the general consensus is of glutamine's effect on the immune system, which i've never debated against. But to spend so much money on something that barely makes it past the intestinal epithelial cells is just insane in my opinion (although we all have them, so what the fuck, eh?)

Any proof showing glutamine's benefits for actual muscle growth use IV methods. You don't see many "natural" BBers shooting up glutamine post w/o do you?

If someone invented something to make glutamine's oral bioavailability twice as effective, without the price going sky-high, then it would be something i'd be very interested in - providing the changes in muscle were of significant value.

At the end of the day, i stand by original statement (made oh so many moons ago), that glutamine is overrated. Not totally useless (that wasn't me voting for that by the way), but overrated and overpriced.

If i could get it for the same price as other aminos, then i may indulge.

Vitamin C does a grand job re: immune function, and it comes at a much lower cost, as well as slightly aiding in cortisol control (thank you for that little gem, Mr Brosser).

If you have the money to burn, then be my guest - I'm not going to lose sleep over it. But saying "Because i feel it" is not a valid arguement. I believe in aliens, but it doesn't mean it's true.

I find it appalling that people push this supplement onto newer lifters, who really have no need for it. You don't need glutamine to get bigger, stronger and leaner.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> okay, then don't.



You sure told him.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> Not to mention this.



I found this the other day and PMed Snake the link to see what he thought. 

I would hope everyone at least gives this a glance, cause it raises some very interesting points.

I know Snake posts on the Supertraining lists also, and would appreciate him posting the link to provoke some thoughts of the minds over there.


----------



## sawheet (Dec 29, 2002)

I personally think it is a great supplement and agree that one can absorb enough Glutamine from daily food source's. But I also have seen the difference when I am on or off, even more so than creatine. I work out hard and I also play allot of endurance sports so it really is a supplement I need and cannot do without.  It is not expensive I have had the same bottle that I spent 30 bucks on for some time now. I take 10mg a day. I have also trained professional and amatuar atheletes for the last 10 years and have seen it work for them, but I will not argue about something like this I will just tell my side of the story. And one more thing I see guys trying all sorts of steroids with no recourse to what it will do to the body ,as long as it works.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 29, 2002)

I used it heavily when running track.  Used it with a drink during practice.  It helped a lot with DOMS and obviously with my immune system as well.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

No effort at all....that was the 30 second FYI....I could do better if I cared! 

For me, it's empirical...it works for some...doesn't do squat for many!  We never push it, we do give some pro's and cons if someone is deadset for it...and almost always suggest food, protein, antioxidants, and creatine over it! 

DP


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You sure told him.



thanks, cause I seek your approval.


----------



## gopro (Dec 30, 2002)

Glutamine is known as a "conditionally essential amino acid." It is such in the case of bodybuilders. And, remember that the gut is a GLUTAMINE HOG...in order to get ergogenic amounts into your bloodstream/muscles you have to take more than dietary amounts and it is best to take it alone, at the right times, and in its best form.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Glutamine is known as a "conditionally essential amino acid." It is such in the case of bodybuilders.



No freakin' way.

It's conditionally essential when you're deficient. BBers (who actually have a slight clue) are eating meals with (complete)proteins several times a day. Bodybuilders are not in this bracket where glutamine is considered essential.


----------



## gopro (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> No freakin' way.
> 
> It's conditionally essential when you're deficient. BBers (who actually have a slight clue) are eating meals with (complete)proteins several times a day. Bodybuilders are not in this bracket where glutamine is considered essential.



Wrong


----------



## pureplaya616 (Dec 31, 2002)

you guys make glutamine sound like it doesnt work at all just like another supplement methoxyisoflavone.  Glutamine works but works best in large doses taken with a protein.  Works even better in extremely large doses by itself.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 24, 2003)

Doctors give cancer patients Glute...it helps with their immune system, etc....do some research


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 24, 2003)

go here...I did my research and I'll share it all with you...I've had this saved in my files for several months now.....I truly value and believe everything the article has to say.

Go here


Glutamine 411 BreakDown GET IT ALL HERE......


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Mar 16, 2006)

I take glutamine 4 times a day

Wake: 10g with whey right away
pre:5g pre workout
post: 5 g post
bed: 10g with casein


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2006)

I take glutatime twice a day


----------



## topolo (Mar 21, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> I take glutamine 4 times a day
> 
> Wake: 10g with whey right away
> pre:5g pre workout
> ...



Great, and thanks for bumping this 3 year old thread.


----------



## 240sx (May 5, 2006)

Its only like $5 dollars for a bottle of glutamine. And working out hard in general can cause stress on the immune system.


----------

